# John deere trs 27 drive disk?



## JD66 (Feb 16, 2014)

In doing some replacing of the auger bearings in spring of 2013, I also replaced the drive disk on my John Deere TRS 27 snow blower. Used snow blower maybe once in that season. Bought out this snowblower for the last snow fall we had to clear my driveway. After a short while, I noticed the machine was not moving forward or reverse, like it had been moving. Finished the job and returned it to the garage. Removed lower sheet metal cover plate to access the drive system. I found bits of black rubber laying on the sheet metal cover I was removing. I took a look at the fairly new drive wheel and saw the circumference of the disk drive had chunks of the black rubber removed. Now I understand why I was having trouble driving the snow blower in forward or reverse mode. Went to dealer to purchase a second new drive disk. Installed it and now everything is fine. So my mystery is why did the other disk drive get wrecked. Surface of the metal mating wheel is smooth, no burrs or rough areas. Is there some pressure adjustment to be made for the drive disk? Getting too expensive to keep replacing. 
Thanks, JD


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

There is a pressure adjustment and it can probably be found in your manual. I doubt too much pressure chewed it up that fast though. Any chance mice or something were in there? Did you clean it with anything that could have softened the rubber? Maybe you got a bad batch with the old one?

For future reference though, the TRS models were built by Murray and I bet with a little work you can figure out what model Murray your machine equates to and find parts much cheaper than from JD.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I vote critter but the fact you had pieces laying in there bothers me. Some sure looks "chewed" but some looks ripped. It would make sense something got up under there and had lunch. I've had some pretty strange things with visible signs of chewing. The only thing with that is usually they ingest the material and you don't find bits laying around. The oddest to me is my electrical extension cords. If I leave one out overnight in the winter it's likely I'll find a spot where some of the glow in the dark orange covering was chewed.

Did you check the flat drive plate to see if it's bearing might be loose and allowing the plate to wobble ??

Serial No. at or below 140000 ?? On JDs it makes a difference for parts.
Looks like that plate is $36 shipped on Ebay. M114485 I don't see a crossover for it but you might want to spend some time trying to save some $$$ if you need it again or other parts. I like my JD dealer but I hate his prices 

Just an FYI, in working on my Deeres I've found a lot of stuff on PrimeLine. Take the part number to the Oreilly web site and see availability and cost.


----------



## JD66 (Feb 16, 2014)

I do not know of any critters, doubtful. No, I did not check the drive plate. I will open it up again for inspection. Here I thought I had a quality John Deere machine now to hear its made by Murray. : ((

Perhaps I was sold NOS disk drive, where the rubber maybe was compromised. Just shooting into the dark.
JD


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I remember hearing Ariens had a bad batch of rubber in some of there discs a while ago. I could see other manufacturers having the same issues.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

JD66 said:


> Perhaps I was sold NOS disk drive, where the rubber maybe was compromised. Just shooting into the dark.
> JD


It may not be a true JD "tank" but with reasonable maintenance it should get the job done, be reliable, serve you for years and still make you happy. If you need a day brightener just look at the shovel to remind yourself what it's like if your Deere/Murray wasn't there to do it for you 

Next time you're at the dealer you might ask them if they had any problems with the friction discs. You never know when a properly phrased, respectful complaint might get you some consideration on something else you might need. ?? It's just a suggestion


----------

